# stupid foot!



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You should've been wearing a 9-9.5 hence the heel lift.
I don't know about the not going in heel pocket thing. I guess your boots are just super packed out after 160 days of riding.
I won't even get that many days of riding in 5 years.

Anyways, I don't think you fucked up your foot other wise you will in paint.
Although, no pair of feet are identical so aren't the boots. You will feel a bit difference.
Also nobody walk same way on their both feet too.
What do you mean won't go all the way into the heel pocket?
Have you try fastening both equally tight so the heels are pushed into the heel pockets?


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i know that i should be in a smaller boot yes  but in my new tm2 in size 10 my toes are almos crushed after heat molding... weird...

its kinda hard to explain the heel pocket thing... my left foot goes perfectly into the heelpocket but my right foot just wont stay in it and slides forwards(i know my boots are too big) but 2-3 weeks ago this never happened.

with the walking thing, what i meant was that the left boot is kinda smooth when i put my heel down and move the foot like regular walking(hard to explain) but my right foot just feels like the boot sticks out from the back of the sole and i have to "walk up on it" before "falling" down on the sole if that makes sense?

sorry if i dont make sense. only 16 years old and not from an english speaking country


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tralald said:


> i know that i should be in a smaller boot yes  but in my new tm2 in size 10 my toes are almos crushed after heat molding... weird...


Not strange to me.

My foot is 27.5cm and i wear US11 TM2's. Toes are pressed against the front, but not crushed. No heel lift (but i put C's on the liner). Fits perfect for me and i can wear the boots all day without even messing with them.

Now the Mondo brigade is going to tell you you should go ahead and crush your toes even more because you SHOULD be wearing a size 9.5 or smaller.
:finger1:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Not strange to me.
> 
> My foot is 27.5cm and i wear US11 TM2's. Toes are pressed against the front, but not crushed. No heel lift (but i put C's on the liner). Fits perfect for me and i can wear the boots all day without even messing with them.
> 
> ...


try putting some thin foam (or any material) on top of your foot near the ankle, this will take up any space between the top of your foot and the boot which can prevent heel lift


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ETM said:


> try putting some thin foam (or any material) on top of your foot near the ankle, this will take up any space between the top of your foot and the boot which can prevent heel lift


^ That's @tralald. Cause my boots fit perfect as they are.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i dont get heel lift in my tm2s and not going to use the kaijus anymore(will probably give them to a friend). another problem that i have had with ALL the boots i have ever tried on is that the outer tounge starts to curve ut to early so it doesnt go all the way onto my instep and it makes a gap between my instep and the tounge... can try to make a picture using paint on the computer if i dont make sense... this creates a pressurepoint on the top of my foot everytime i lean forward 
i know that this can be fixed with some foam but i dont want to have to mod my all my boots in the future 

any advise is apreciated!


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Not the best at paint :grin: but at least i tried

black is my foot and green is the tounge of the boot


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tralald said:


> Not the best at paint :grin: but at least i tried


I'm not a bootfitter. But almost certain what ETM said is the way to go for you. Basically, you gotta fill the empty space between the black and green lines.

Seems like the boots are indeed too big for your foot shape. Maybe lenght is ok, but volume is a problem. I've skinny feet and my problem is ussually filling the liner in the heel/ankle region (hence why i use C's).

I would say talk to a boot fitter. You could send a PM maybe to Burton Avenger or Wiredsport, i bet they'd be able to give you A+ advice.

Intuition makes liners for 3 different volumes: low, med and high... most liners in boots are probably Med. But the Intuition liners cost almost the same as boots; so i'd rather just try out and buy boots that fit.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advise!  

EVERY pair of boots i have tried on have been like that(nike, 32, burton, k2, nitro, ride, vans, dc, adidas)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Not strange to me.
> 
> My foot is 27.5cm and i wear US11 TM2's. Toes are pressed against the front, but not crushed. No heel lift (but i put C's on the liner). Fits perfect for me and i can wear the boots all day without even messing with them.
> 
> ...


Mondo Brigade member reporting for duty.

There are on occasion discrepancies in actual manufactured size to design size, but we should make sure that this is the case before suggesting boots that are 1 to 1.5 sizes lager than the manufacturer suggested foot size.

Going smaller will be the best way to _stop_ that jammed into the end feeling. The firm pressure that is achieved by the correct size is far different than the full motion jamming and irritation that is caused by upwards of 1 cm too much space within the boot. The back an forth motion that is allowed by too large a boot causes pain. Firm pressure will not.

Could you take a photo of your bare foot on the removed insert of the boot. That will give us a good picture of what is going on inside.

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Mondo Brigade member reporting for duty.
> 
> There are on occasion discrepancies in actual manufactured size to design size, but we should make sure that this is the case before suggesting boots that are 1 to 1.5 sizes lager than the manufacturer suggested foot size.
> 
> ...


LOL
Squad Leader


----------

